
Why is the JVM stack-based and the Dalvik VM register-based? - Immortalin
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2719469/why-is-the-jvm-stack-based-and-the-dalvik-vm-register-based
======
flamethroeaway
Because its easier to generate code for a stackbased language since you dont
have to name the intermediary values? Just a guess because I didn't read the
article yet.

